# Fish ID help



## Pantani (Sep 27, 2011)

I recently traded for a 75 gallon fish aquarium. It had plenty of fish in it that my 4 year old son and I can identify, but there are 3 that we are not sure about. Please see pictures below and help if you can.

Here is a nice little silver fellow:










A sort of rough looking orange guy:










And an interesting catfish that we aren't quite sure about:










Thanks


Or.... maybe not, images not showing up, hosted on a different site. I couldn't upload any with the member galleries too either.. Hmm.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

try uploading to photobucket, its a free site, then use the bottom image file.


----------



## Pantani (Sep 27, 2011)

Here are direct links to the imageshack locations I hosted the files at in the first post.

Here is a nice little silver fellow:

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

A sort of rough looking orange guy:

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

And an interesting catfish that we aren't quite sure about:

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

first not sure but looks to be some type of tetra

2nd looks like a molly

3rd is a striped rapheal


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

First is a Buenos Aires Tetra.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I was going to say Buenos Aires Tetra. Second Platy or Molly. Third Striped Raphael Catfish.

Your Buenos Aires Tetra is going to need friends. 6+ and he'll be happy.


----------



## Pantani (Sep 27, 2011)

I rehomed the B.A. tetra and am in the process of trying to do the same for one of the 2 rainbow sharks and one of the standard plecos. Not that I know much yet about the hobby, but the guy I got this off of had a mess in the tank with his fish selection.


----------

